# Price of Michael Kors Shoes in Dubai?



## krizza (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey guys! Can anyone tell me the price range of Michael Kors shoes in Dubai? I have never visited shopping malls in a long time,


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Regardless of what they cost in the mall, if you have put them on line and no-one is buying them, then there must be a reason which probably is that they are too expensive. Try googling - you will find lots of information that will help you I am sure.


----------



## Lullalu (Oct 28, 2012)

There is a Michael Kors shop in Mirdiff CC if that's any help :confused2:


----------

